# double fake rock build finally finished(pics)



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

finally finished it yeeeee,,wot ya all reckon


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesum matey!!!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

cheers buddy


----------



## auntiesocial84 (Oct 7, 2009)

wow thats brilliant. i wudnt put my telly there tho, id miss all me soaps cos id be watchin what the reps were doin lol


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

lol,,ye i know wot you mean its cool tho when all the lights are off and just the blue led"s are on


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

looks very good mate


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

whats the green stuff?? looks good. x


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

cacoonkitty said:


> whats the green stuff?? looks good. x


 
rubber backed astro turf its easy to remove and air dries in about twenty mins


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

that looks very smart, top job!! :2thumb:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

theres a few bits that could have done with a bit more blow torching,but hey thats life,i enjoyed building this one


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Carlos said:


> Awesum matey!!!


 
cheers mate: victory:


----------



## osouthlondon (Feb 8, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> rubber backed astro turf its easy to remove and air dries in about twenty mins


Where do you get that from mate?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Its on ebay alot of people use it on there decking


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

thay look very good mate i like the blue at nite


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey mate,

Looking good : victory:

Jay


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*ello fella*

like what you done there mate! :2thumb:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

cheers dude


----------



## Shiver (Apr 6, 2009)

I like it.. 

Indiana Jones for reptiles..
:no1:


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

i have been to lizard wizards house thay are stunning vivs and look better than in the pics :no1:


----------



## RastaMaster (Apr 9, 2010)

omg amazing !!! i am gonna try an get round the wife to let me do some diy now lol


----------



## michaelc92 (Jan 27, 2010)

BRILLIANT :2thumb:

love the blue as well.

ive been thinking about doing my own fake background, hmmm might steal some of your ideas :devil:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

michaelc92 said:


> BRILLIANT :2thumb:
> 
> love the blue as well.
> 
> ive been thinking about doing my own fake background, hmmm might steal some of your ideas :devil:


feel free lol no copyright lol


----------



## hibbo (Oct 13, 2009)

good job 
looks cool in blue


----------



## mikerout (May 29, 2010)

hay, dude, thanks for the viv and leo's, they have settled in very well. =] here is the morph i could not pin point. sorry its not a good pic, she would not sit still, lol, pm me if you can.


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

wow that looks really good


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks mint mate, what you keeping in them?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks great


----------

